# Cat hunting.....buget-preppn gonna love this



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Made me chuckle and reminded me of the Asian gals I was living with


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

good video....

I love Cats.... low flame good tangy BBQ Sauce


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Loc,Hin and Mai used hot sauce on the hot sauce.
It made Dog taste like Beef in the stir fry.
That's what I thought when Ralph's Dog Missy came up missing. Missy was missing


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

jro1 said:


>


yea,, I liked that


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I love cats,just can't eat a whole one by myself! Video,LMAO.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> yea,, I liked that


Sorry I misspelled your name :/


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Had to share that on Facebook


----------

